# Another lock down barista



## Rafael (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi all,

Just another guy turned barista during lock down. Purchased a Dedica at a recommendation of a friend (without reading anything about coffee before). It actually does a decent job I think with a Sage Smart grinder and a bottom less portafilter. Now looking to progress towards a Miss Silvia, just want more control and like the classic feel.

Feel free to hit me with suggestions or comments!

Thanks,

Rafael


----------



## HDAV (Dec 28, 2012)

Welcome to the rabbit hole, beans beans beans........


----------



## Rafael (Jul 2, 2020)

Great podcast carrying that name brw, and thanks!!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome 

Plenty to read up on before you make any decisions. It sort of goes downhill from there, but the coffee gets better :classic_laugh:


----------



## Troopa (Jul 13, 2020)

Im on the same journey. Seems like demand is through the roof.


----------



## JJackson (Jul 27, 2020)

Another Dedica guy here + hand grinder. Had some fun in the last year but ready to upgrade!

How do you find the Sage grinder? On the lookout for a deal there!


----------



## darsuke (Jul 24, 2020)

HDAV said:


> Welcome to the rabbit hole, beans beans beans........


If only beans were the rabbit hole


----------

